# My Mutt



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

This is Bear, he has been on raw for almost his whole life. He will be 3 in Dec. 


















































































check out those bunz!










Ok I think thats enough lol


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow he is one handsome boy! He is ripped!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow! He is a great looking dog, and in terrific shape


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey I think I have seen him on facebook!! Are you on keep the bull breed free page?? I LOVE your dog!! Hes fantastic! Love these pics!


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! And yes he has been posted on KTBBF  

I am trying to talk the BF into letting him come with us to the dog show in a few months for the fun show.. keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What a great, beefy looking dog! Very handsome!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He looks great.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Why do you have a weight on his neck? That collar isn't heavy enough?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What are you training him for? Does he do any dog sports?


----------

